
The Sex-Trafficking Case Testing the Limits of the First Amendment - Tomte
https://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2018/07/29/first-amendment-limits-backpage-escort-ads-219034
======
jhabdas
The First Amendment may protect freedom of expression but it doesn't give
slimeballs the right to profit from or gain protection to conduct shady
business. Like other countries, the US needs a firewall to help protect its
people from these kinds of scourges.

